# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  ومن هو الشيخ أبو الحجاج يوسف آل علاوي ؟

## خادم السنه ابوعبدالله

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أحبتنا في لله ممكن تعرفوني 

ومن هو الشيخ أبو الحجاج يوسف آل علاوي ؟

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

قال الشيخ  ابو الحجاج ال علاوي عن نفسه 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

إن الحمد لله ، نحمده ونستعينه ونستغفره ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا وسيئات  أعمالنا من يهده الله فلا مضل له ومن يضلل فلا هادي له وأشهد أن لا إله  إلا الله وحده لا شريك له وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله)

أما بعد: فإن أصدق الكلام كلام الله وخير الهدي هدي محمد صلى الله عليه  وعلى آله وسلم وشر الأمور محدثاتها وكل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة وكل  ضلالة في النار.

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.

ثم أما بعد:

فأنا أبو الحجاج وأبو عبد الله يوسف بن أحمد بن حسين آل علاوي البلقاوي  الأردني طالب علم من المملكة الأردنية أسكن مدينة السلط شمال غرب مدينة  عمان وتبعد عنها قريباً من (30كم).

ولدت يوم الجمعة 21/4/1395هـ الموافق 2/5/1975م في مدينة عمان ـ الأردن.

عملي :

إمام وخطيب مسجد [ رياض المفلح /السلط ].

مدرس من قبل وزارة الأوقاف في جميع مساجد محافظة البلقاء. 

مشرف دار القرآن الكريم في مسجد [ رياض المفلح ].

تحصيلي العلمي :

مجاز بالقراءات العشر الصغرى .

ومن شيوخي في القرآن: شيخنا العلامة الدكتور المقرئ محمد بن موسى آل نصر  وشيخنا العلامة المقرئ محمد بن صالح الحياري وشيخنا العلامة الدكتور المقرئ  أحمد بن سعد بن عمر الليبي وغيرهم.

وقد أجازني بالقراءات الشيخ المقرئ علي توفيق النحاس والشيخ المقرئ محمد التقي الموريتاني والشيخ المقرئ نادر العنبتاوي وغيرهم.

وقد منّ الله علي بدراسة العلوم الشرعية على أيدي مشايخ وطلبة علم من أهل  بلدي في العقيدة والحديث والفقه واللغة وغيرها وكان عدد من تلقيت عنه  العلوم الشرعية قريبا من خمسة وعشرين شيخا جلهم من تلاميذ محدث العصر  الإمام الألباني – رحمه الله - .

منهم : شيخنا العلامة الدكتور المقرئ محمد بن موسى آل نصر وهو أول شيخ لي  وشيخنا العلامة مشهور بن حسن آل سلمان وشيخنا العلامة الأستاذ الدكتور باسم  بن فيصل الجوابرة وشيخنا العلامة الفقيه حسين بن عودة العوايشة وشيخنا  العلامة المحدث محمد شكور المياديني – المدرس بالحرم المكي سابقا – وغيرهم .

وأما الشيخ الإمام محدث العصر الألباني فقد حضرت له مجلساً واحداً فقط غير  أني استفدت كثيراً من كتبه وأشرطته وكذا استفدت من أشرطة وكتب الإمامين  الجليلين عبد العزيز بن عبد الله ابن باز ومحمد بن صالح العثيمين ـ رحمهم  الله ـ  وخصوصا ابن عثيمين فقد استمعت لعدة سلاسل من شروحاته في العقيدة  والأصول والفقه وكذا استفدت من أشرطة وكتب غيرهم من أهل العلم أيضاً ولا  زلت أطلب العلم على مشايخ بلدي وغيرهم.

ثم اشتغلت بإجازة الرواية ورحلت إلى مكة والمدينة وجدة ودمشق وحمص وحلب عدة  مرات وللكويت مرة للقاء المشايخ المسندين والأخذ عنهم والقراءة عليهم  واستجازتهم وقد أجازني لغاية كتابة هذه الحروف قريبا من مائتي وخمسين شيخا  وشيخة من جميع أصقاع الأرض {سواء منهم من أجازني مباشرة أو بالقراءة أو  بالمكاتبة أو بالهاتف أو بالتوكيل أو بالاستدعاء }ولله الحمد

فمن بلاد الشام: سيدي الوالد الشيخ المعمر الصالح أحمد ابن الحاج حسين آل  علاوي والشيخ المعمر يوسف العتوم الجرشي والشيخ المحدث محمد شكور المياديني  والشيخ المحدث أكرم بن محمد زيادة والشيخ المحدث عاصم القريوتي والشيخ  أحمد فخري الرفاعي والشيخ المقرئ محمد موسى نصر والشيخ المعمر محمد درويش  الخطيب الحلبي والشيخ المعمر محمد فؤاد طه الدمشقي والشيخ المعمر محمد عربي  الدغلي والشيخ المعمر محمد زهير الشاويش والشيخ المسند يوسف المرعشلي  والشيخ المعمر محمد عبد الله العيتاني والشيخ وهبة الزحيلي والشيخ المحقق  محمد زياد التكلة وغيرهم.

ومن الحجاز: الشيخ المحدث عبد الرحمن بن سعد العياف والشيخ المحدث عبد  العزيز الزهراني والشيخ المسند عبد الوكيل الهاشمي والشيخ المحدث يحيى بن  عثمان المدرس وغيرهم.

ومن نجد: الشيخ المعمر محمد بن عبد الرحمن بن إسحاق آل الشيخ والشيخ المسند  الرحلة عبد الله بن صالح العبيد والشيخ المسند الجليل أنس بن عبد الرحمن  بن عقيل وغيرهم.

ومن الكويت: الشيخ الدكتور وليد بن عبد الله المنيس والشيخ المسند محمد بن  ناصر العجمي والشيخ فيصل العلي والشيخ ناصر الروغاني وغيرهم.

ومن اليمن: الشيخ المعمر أحمد الجرافي مفتي اليمن والشيخ المعمر حمود بن  عباس المؤيد نائب المفتي والشيخ المعمر محمد بن إسماعيل العمراني والشيخ  المعمر محمد بن محمد المنصور وغيرهم.

ومن العراق: الشيخ المحدث صبحي السامرائي مسندها والشيخ المحدث بهجت الآلوسي والدكتور المحقق بشار عواد والشيخ حمدي السلفي وغيرهم.

ومن مصر: الشيخ المحدث أحمد شحاته الألفي والشيخ المحدث رفعت فوزي والشيخ  محمد سعيد بسيوني زغلول والشيخ يوسف القرضاوي وغيرهم.

ومن تركيا: محمد أمين سراج.

ومن السودان: الشيخ المحدث مساعد البشير. 

ومن ليبيا: الشيخ المعمر محسن ارويفع.

ومن تونس: الشيخ المعمر كمال جعيط مفتي تونس.

ومن المغرب: الشيخ المعمر عبد الرحمن الكتاني والشيخ المعمر إدريس الكتاني  والشيخ محمد بوخبزة التطواني والشيخ المعمر محمد البقالي وغيرهم.

ومن موريتانيا: الشيخ المعمر محمد مختار ولد أبّاه والشيخ المقرئ محمد التقي بن عبد الله وغيرهما. 

من بلاد السند: الشيخ المعمر أحمد علي السورتي والشيخ محمد إسرائيل الندوي  والشيخ محمد أختر رضا مفتي الهند ومحمد الأنصاري الأعظمي والشيخ ثناء الله  المدني والشيخ محمد عبد الله الشجاع آبادي والشيخ محمد رفيق السلفي والشيخ  محمد تقي العثماني وغيرهم.

وغيرهم كثير ولله الحمد والمنة على الإسلام والسنة .

 وختاماً أسأل الله جل في علاه وعظم في عالي سماه لي ولوالديّ ولمشايخي  ولإخواني طول العمر وحسن العمل والمباركة في الأوقات وأن يظلنا تحت ظل عرشه  في زمرة النبي المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم وصحبه الشرفا ، وأن يجعل  الفردوس الأعلى مَقَرَّنا إنه خير مسؤول وصلى الله وسلم وبارك على نبينا  محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.

أخوكم المحب أبو الحجاج يوسف بن أحمد آل علاوي

الإمام والخطيب والمدرس بوزارة الأوقاف الأردنية

المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية ـ  السلط (عاصمة البلقاء )

http://ahlalathar.p2h.info/vb/showthread.php?p=379

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

أحسن الله إليكم وبارك بكم ونفع بالشيخ وعلمه.

----------

